# FBE turkey calls and strikers



## Jason (Apr 8, 2013)

Here are some FBE i turned recently. The pictures are crappy from my phone and don't really do them justice.

Jason

http://i1129.Rule #2/albums/m512/tremperje/2013-04-08_20-37-05_67_zps72bacea4.jpg

http://i1129.Rule #2/albums/m512/tremperje/2013-04-08_20-46-32_915_zps28622d7e.jpg

http://i1129.Rule #2/albums/m512/tremperje/2013-04-08_20-53-40_800_zpsb7b270f5.jpg

http://i1129.Rule #2/albums/m512/tremperje/2013-04-08_20-53-16_715_zps34f56915.jpg

http://i1129.Rule #2/albums/m512/tremperje/2013-04-08_20-51-35_274_zpsed0dc846.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 8, 2013)

Those are very nice. Rick


----------

